# Where does your soap call home ?



## Vic1963 (Sep 13, 2009)

There seems to be people from all over the world here ?  Quite interesting, since I have only been in a few states my entire life.  I am always intrigued by where people are from.

Maybe let me see if I can  ask where every one is from, and say it in a way that it  will be soap related and not off topic ?

Where does your soap call home  ?  LOL

Kentucky, USA here.


----------



## cleanwater (Sep 13, 2009)

My soap lives in Portland, Oregon, USA, though it travels quite a bit...


----------



## holly99 (Sep 13, 2009)

My soap hangs out mostly in Kansas City, MO.


----------



## heartsong (Sep 13, 2009)

*x*

alabama, USA


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Mississippi USA


----------



## heyjude (Sep 13, 2009)

Taxachusetts, I mean Massachusetts, USA!   

Jude


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 13, 2009)

North Carolina


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Sep 13, 2009)

Brant County, Ontario.


----------



## TessC (Sep 13, 2009)

Saint Petersburg, Florida.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 13, 2009)

TessV said:
			
		

> Saint Petersburg, Florida.



Ooooh, last April my family took a vacation to St. Pete Beach and stayed at the Tradewinds Resorts. Love, love, loved it!   

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Sep 13, 2009)

Oklahoma here


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 13, 2009)

My soap is at home in Northwest Ohio


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

My soaps have been recently born in Vancouver, BC, Canada. I hope some of them will travel one day


----------



## Cortney (Sep 13, 2009)

Southern California here, for now, in a few months it'll be Colorado


----------



## agriffin (Sep 13, 2009)

Dallas, TX!


----------



## Fairydittle (Sep 13, 2009)

Charlotte, North Carolina


----------



## Sibi (Sep 13, 2009)

My soaps are born in Nokesville, Virginia ;-)


----------



## LJA (Sep 13, 2009)

My soaps are from Motown.  All that singin' in the shower is so annoying...


----------



## heartsong (Sep 13, 2009)

*x*



			
				LJA said:
			
		

> My soaps are from Motown.  All that singin' in the shower is so annoying...



LOL!   

yeaaaah i heard it from the grapevine-not much longer will you be mine.....


----------



## krissy (Sep 13, 2009)

atlanta ga


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Upstate NY, where all the cows are!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

My soap is born and raised in Saskatoon , Saskatchewan Canada .


Kitn


----------



## LJA (Sep 13, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> My soap is born and raised in Saskatoon , Saskatchewan Canada .
> 
> 
> Kitn



Two words that are totally fun to say!


----------



## soapbubble (Sep 13, 2009)

My soaps are born, bred and starting to form their own little colonies in my Connecticut home.   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Sep 13, 2009)

born and raised in Northern California on the coast, though was transplanted in portland oregon for 10 years, then back here..lol soon to be Branson Missouri!!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 13, 2009)

You won't be far from me nature's art! I'm also a transplant. I'm from France originally.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 13, 2009)

My soap babies are born & raised in Queensland,Australia. 

I can't get David Attenboroughs voice outta my head! The juvenile Barsoapius Homemadeei are raised in rudimentary structures called 'curing racks'.Upon reaching maturity,they generally spend some time in darkened seclusion,with other members of their own sub-species,or 'fragrance group',before forming outpost colonies in the warm subtropics of the 'bathroom',living happily alongside other genus Homemadeei's such as Scrubbus Sugarii,Milkus Cleanseei,& Body Butterrus.  :roll:


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 13, 2009)

Plano Texas!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL that was awesome


----------



## NatureandNurture (Sep 13, 2009)

My soaps are born here in southwestern Virginia, USA  :wink:


----------



## lovetosoap (Sep 13, 2009)

Eureka, Missouri


----------



## jarvan (Sep 14, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Taxachusetts, I mean Massachusetts, USA!
> 
> Jude



You make me laugh. I actually live in Taxconsin...er Wisconsin. We ought to have a tax-off and see who lives in the most expensive area.


----------



## tamarajane (Sep 14, 2009)

Tiny town in the mountains-Spruce Pine, NC


----------



## cwayneu (Sep 14, 2009)

Our soaps live in Indianapolis, Indiana (home of the Indianapolis 500 race, corn fields, and the Indianapolis Colts   )


----------



## honor435 (Sep 14, 2009)

minnesota, no i do not talk like the movie fargo! ya ye betcha!


----------



## islandbeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

they used to call Guam home. but for now in louisiana...


----------



## IanT (Sep 14, 2009)

For Now.... Manatee County FL


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's another Wisconsin......not WisGONsin, like natives say around here.


----------



## Pug Mom (Sep 14, 2009)

Nashua NH, Heyjude...where in MA are you?  I grew up in Melrose...


----------



## bombus (Sep 14, 2009)

In the foothills of the Sierra Nevadas in Northern California- Paradise!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 14, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> heyjude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one contest  I would gladly let you win!    

Jude


----------



## heyjude (Sep 14, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> Nashua NH, Heyjude...where in MA are you?  I grew up in Melrose...



Hi Neighbor!
I live in Westford, (from Portland, ME originally) and visit Nashua quite often to hit BJs and the Pheasant Lane Mall! 

Gotta love that tax free shopping!     

Jude


----------



## Jody63 (Sep 14, 2009)

The sleepy and beautiful area of Colville Washington


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 14, 2009)

60 Miles North of Jody in tiny town of Republic, Wa


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Jody63 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow Amanda, well hi neighbor!!   It is a small world after all.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 14, 2009)

Newcastle, NSW Australia, which is on the east coast. I am north of Sydney, but south of Queensland, for all you US'ers.
And yes we really do say blimey, crikey, and bugger.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 14, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Newcastle, NSW Australia, which is on the east coast. I am north of Sydney, but south of Queensland, for all you US'ers.
> And yes we really do say blimey, crikey, and bugger.



LOL!! Regularly & often!


----------



## Melodee (Sep 15, 2009)

my first and second batch of soap  calls

Eagle Creek, Oregon - home


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 15, 2009)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> I can't get David Attenboroughs voice outta my head! The juvenile Barsoapius Homemadeei are raised in rudimentary structures called 'curing racks'.Upon reaching maturity,they generally spend some time in darkened seclusion,with other members of their own sub-species,or 'fragrance group',before forming outpost colonies in the warm subtropics of the 'bathroom',living happily alongside other genus Homemadeei's such as Scrubbus Sugarii,Milkus Cleanseei,& Body Butterrus.  :roll:



LOL - you made me laugh. 



			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> And yes we really do say blimey, crikey, and bugger.



We certainly do.    

My soap come from Melbourne, Victoria, Australia.  :wink:


----------



## Deb (Sep 15, 2009)

Gekko62..loved that! 

My soaps currently call Lethbridge, Alberta, Canada home. 
They however, do travel to their previous homes in Ireland, the UK and very occasionally, the Netherlands, and Australia. They have yet to visit their former home in the US. 

Yes I travel ;-)


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 15, 2009)

Bolivar Missouri (the show me state)
and when my friends stop by they always say "show me the soaps"


----------



## MsBien (Sep 15, 2009)

We're in the beautiful SE corner of Minnesota, on the Mississippi River.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

South Haven, MI







a little bit of this:






a little bit of that:


----------



## lenka2207 (Sep 15, 2009)

My soapies are now  in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Salty, not far from you.  I am about 10 miles south of Kalamazoo.  I love South Haven, it is sooooo pretty.  I don't get over there very often.  We have a cabin not far from Manistee so we get up into that area more.  I wish Michigan had some affordable suppliers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Saltysteele--Your pictures are beautiful!  I love both of the lighthouse ones, but the one of the winter/ice is outstanding.  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## LJA (Sep 15, 2009)

Salty and Gramma....more of my Michigander neighbors.  St. Clair Shores here...


----------



## soapbubble (Sep 15, 2009)

Saltysteele,

beautiful shots!  Looks wonderful in winter and summer...


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 15, 2009)

Marathon, Ontario, Canada!

Teeny town east of Thunder Bay which is just off the border of Duluth, Minnesota!


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 15, 2009)

Grand Rapids MI.

Bruce


----------



## jmk7765 (Sep 15, 2009)

We call NE Ohio home....although I've been away from the forum for a few weeks visiting relatives in Tenn. and Alabama....Hey, Heartsong - I saw you're from AL. We're considering retiring in the tiny town of Bridgeport! Husband's family has some property there and we have a 5 year plan beginning with some sort of a cabin.


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 16, 2009)

The Black Isle, Ross-Shire, Scotland


----------



## chrisinflorida (Sep 16, 2009)

My soaps live in North Port, FL...though I wish they would find new homes ASAP LOL.

Chris


----------



## harleykatz (Sep 17, 2009)

*Where does your soap call home?*

Ingleside Illinois..(45 miles north of Chicago)


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 28, 2009)

Omaha, NE


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Sep 28, 2009)

My soap babies are all born in Johannesburg, South Africa.
They are quite adventurous though, so some have travelled to Tanzania where they decided to make a home for themselves and others have ventured all the way to England and Ireland.

It is not easy "letting go", but I guess they have to make their own way in the big wide world. I have 160 newborns in the nursery now so at least I won't be lonely for a while


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 28, 2009)

Dolgeville NY here.  They have traveled to several countries ...without me!


----------



## sandra (Sep 28, 2009)

*where does your soap call home?*

Brookfield, Connecticut


----------



## jennikate (Sep 28, 2009)

Well my first batch calls Florida home.


----------



## Imblebee (Sep 28, 2009)

My soaps call NYC home, all 600 sq. ft. of it...

:wink:


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 28, 2009)

Imblebee said:
			
		

> My soaps call NYC home, all 600 sq. ft. of it...
> 
> :wink:



Soap or home???   got me beat on either! :wink:


----------



## tangled_panda (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow am I the only Kentucky girl on here. . .lol.

Mine are born in Mount Sterling, KY. . and don't travel too far from home.  Which is about 30-40 min. away from Lexington.


----------



## xyxoxy (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this post the first time around but I'm glad it was resurrected!

Sadly it appears that my soaps have no one else to play with here in Baltimore, Maryland USA

(Oh... and I say "Bugger" too.)


----------



## CookieChan (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweden! Northern Sweden even.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 9, 2009)

Born and raised in Moses Lake Wa living in Dayton Oh baby! :wink:


----------



## mariflo (Oct 10, 2009)

Awww, my little soap babies are so lonely here in Eastern Europe. They were born in Sofia, Bulgaria...


----------



## Layne (Oct 10, 2009)

My soaps are all natural Native Floridians


----------



## djk17 (Jan 29, 2010)

Vancouver BC was the home of my first batch babies, but now Vienna Austria is where they've grown up


----------



## djk17 (Jan 29, 2010)

deleted: random double post


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 29, 2010)

Maple Ridge, BC is where my soap are born, and Surrey is where they mature.


----------



## anita (Jan 29, 2010)

My soaps live on the west coast of Ireland.


----------



## abbiepql (Jan 29, 2010)

At the very top of VA! Winchester to be exact.


----------



## Twilitr (Jan 29, 2010)

i was in your neck of the wood earlier today, had to go to maryland with a friend


----------



## Vonna (Jan 29, 2010)

Originally from Illinois USA but now my soap resides in Queensland Australia!!!! Quite happily I might add!!!


----------



## IanT (Jan 29, 2010)

ORLAAAAAAAAAAANDO Florida  bu far enough from Disney to not have to deal with Tourons


----------



## countrygirl1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.

Despite the humidity in Summer, the little soaps are quite at home here.


----------



## sbp (Jan 29, 2010)

Our soaps are all born and raised in northern Maryland, Harford County.

xyxoxy----I am about an hour from Baltimore!  What area are you from?


----------



## madartist (Jan 29, 2010)

North of Boston in Beverly Farms


----------



## Pepper (Jan 30, 2010)

My soaps are born in Nilgen, Western Australia, about 150km from Perth (our capital city), but they tend to travel a lot when they're old enough to leave home.


----------



## scout (Jan 30, 2010)

Small town in Oklahoma,  where the plains are now covered with snow and ice!!  But we didn't lose power at our house this time!!  woo hoo.


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 30, 2010)

Amboy Center, NY


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 30, 2010)

*Soap call home*

Atlanta, GA stop soaping for a minute, but I'm back baby!


----------



## kbn (Jan 31, 2010)

Another Massachusettsian here, north of Boston on the coast.


----------



## blue hill (Jan 31, 2010)

Stockholm , Sweden.  A  But their mommy is from Cairo, Egypt.


----------



## Euphoric (Jan 31, 2010)

Northeastern Pennsylvania


----------



## Arynnah (Jan 31, 2010)

Born and Raised in East/Central Ohio, and my soap babies are being born in western Pennsylvania!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 31, 2010)

My soaps live in Baltimore, MD.  Although sometimes they go to wash up grandkids in Southern California or spread a little clean fun to my friends in Covington, KY or various parts of Florida.


----------



## opalgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

OFallon, Missouri


----------



## safire_6 (Jan 31, 2010)

Minnesota, ya, you betcha!


----------



## Esther (Jan 31, 2010)

Small time South Georgia.


----------



## gardengoat (Feb 1, 2010)

On a small farm in south central Missouri


----------



## zajcek (Feb 1, 2010)

My little soaps are born in little Slovenija (Europa)


----------



## anna1222 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fredericton, New Brunswick!!


----------



## c0ntrite (Feb 2, 2010)

Fairview, Quezon City, Philippines :shock:


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 2, 2010)

*Soap Nursery*

My soap nursery is in Lincoln NE, USA


----------

